# CZ75B and CZ75 Compact side by side?



## s13_marine

Hey guys. Decided I'm going to be purchasing a CZ!!!!!! I have shot a CZ75B and loved it, but there is no place around here I can handle a COMPACT. Does anyone have a picture of a 75B and a 75 compact side by side so I can compare? Also, a picture of both in hand would healp GREATLY! Thanks for any help guys!


----------



## Micro

Hope this helps


----------



## recoilguy

Nicely played Micro.......excellent comparison pics

RCG


----------



## dondavis3

+1 Micro

Good pictures.

Here's my CZ75 Compact










I liked this gun so much that I ordered a CZ 85 Combat....

It's stuck in the snow somewhere - it was supposed to be delivered yesterday.

Come on delivery truck.

:smt1099


----------

